# lost all of my rabbits from the dang heat!



## daniel-delarosa (Jul 24, 2011)

I just got four New Zealands yesterday.   I found two dead this morning so i went to walmart and got a fan to keep on the other two.  One more died mid day so I moved the hutch to a different area.  The last one just died right before the sun started to go down.  Both locations were shaded, but the temp right now is 109 degrees @7:42. I guess it was too much for the little fellas.


----------



## elevan (Jul 24, 2011)

Ah, I'm sorry to hear about your losses.

_I hear a lot of rabbit owners talking about putting 2 liter bottles with frozen water in the hutches for the rabbits...but still some end up having to bring them in regardless._


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear of your loss.  The heat has been so bad in areas that many have felt your loss.  Hoping there is relief coming soon.  It's truly heartrenching.


----------



## maggies.family (Jul 25, 2011)

I am so, so sorry.  Absolutely heartbreaking.  

We have been putting frozen gallon jugs of water in the pens, along with cold ice water to drink (changing regularly) and offering fresh mint that has been kept in ice water in the fridge.  Also a fan.  Even doing that it is scary.  My lop hates any heat.  

I hope the weather cools down for you soon.  (hugs)


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss!  Many rabbits don't handle heat well and as you just got them they could have been stressed as well. This has been a hard year as it's been hotter than all get out. We also put frozen water bottles (only on the hottest days) in the cages and have multiple fans going in the barn. When it's this hot out we go out a few times a day to change the water because we've found that once the water warms up the rabbits *hate* drinking it. We've put ice in crocks before as well. 
Again, I'm sorry for your loss  I hope this heat breaks soon.


----------



## dewey (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## flemish lops (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear what happened


----------



## terri9630 (Jul 27, 2011)

So sorry.  We lost our best 4H doe last month to the heat.   We had fans and and added misters for them now.


----------



## Country Heart (Jul 28, 2011)

So sad.  Hope the weather improves for you soon.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry 
Rabbits don't do well in the heat, here's a site that has tips on keeping bunnies cool, hopefully it will help you out for in the future, I know this heat lately has been terrible and really hard on everyone's bunnies. :http://www.barbibrownsbunnies.com/summer_tips_for_keeping_your_bun.htm


----------



## Citylife (Aug 14, 2011)

Here in KC we had heat indexes into the 115 range and it was horrible!  It was a full time job keeping the rabbits alive on those days.  
We used, frozen bottles, misting the air, watering down ground around their shed, putting cold water on the roof, and very watered down gator aide icecubes.  And when worse comes t worse I soak bricks in water and freeze them.  I do not have electric out there so we do our best.  At one point I had 35 rabbits from 3 weeks old to 2.5 years of age.  I did loose parts of two litters that were born on the 2nd hottest day here.  The siblings came in every day and were put in the spare room so they did not roast.  The ones that died were 1,2 and 3 days old.  The others have survived nicely and are growing quite well.  They are 5 lucky lucky bunnies!  It was so hot here at that point we had to give them bottles every 1-1 1/2 hours.  It was definately work.  

Here is Sofie with 2 of her babies enjoying a frozen gator aide bottle.






This doe ended up being culled as she ended up having litters that were small in size and ended up starving within a few days.
Now, all but one of my rabbits use them when handed out.  

Sorry for your loss


----------

